# Selskar/Ron Woolaway/Sand Finch



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking for information/details on the above named vessel,blt in 1958 for Irish Motorships Ltd.In 1960 became the Ron Woolaway and converted to a sand dredger??Then the Sand Finch for South Coast Shpg,and finally the Lacky under the Greek flag.Many thanks.Ted


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ted,

Limited info on the ship. This is all I can find for you.

Built 1958 by Kramer & Booy, Sparndam Netherlands - Yard No17.
Cargo - Ireland.
424 tons.

Thats all I have - maybe someone else can give you more info.

Hawkey01


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope this helps

SAND FINCH 
O.N. 184202. 478g. 280n. 50.30 x 8.11 x 3.074 metres.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 480mm) diesel engine made by Motorenwerk Mannheim, Mannheim. 525 BHP.
Sand-suction dredger.
29.5.1958: Launched as SELSKAR by Scheepswerf Kramer & Booy “De Rietpol”, Spaarnedam (Yard No. 17) for ?????????
10.1958: Completed. 
1960: Sold to Sussex Ready Mixed Concrete Company Ltd, Shoreham, and renamed RON WOOLAWAY. 
19xx: Sold to Steetley (Manufacturing) Ltd., (Denniff Division), (South Coast Shipping Company Ltd., managers).
1970: Sold to South Coast Shipping Company Ltd., Southampton, and renamed SAND FINCH.
1975: Sold to Pounds Marine Shipping Ltd., (H. Pounds, manager), Portsmouth.
1976: Sold to P. Paouxis, Greece, and renamed LACKY


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Hawkeye,Bill many thanks, I am assuming that she traded for Irish Motorships until 1960 and was then converted to a dredger,after her sale to Greece she seems to have dropped of the radar.Ted


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

She was renamed LUCKY (not LACKY) in 1975/6

1978 sold to Triaina Shipping Ltd, Piraeus and renamed TRIENA I
2001 deleted from Lloyd's Register as continued existence in doubt.

David


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

David morning,thanks the update,the name Lacky came from sales in Marine News,thanks again.Ted


----------

